

Reality doesn't exist - "...But on the quantum level we do have to give up realism" - haidut
http://seedmagazine.com/news/2008/06/the_reality_tests_1.php

======
haidut
This is in response to the submission "The good news is reality exists...".
Read the whole article, the conclusion is towards the end. I don't understand
how these teams can make such generic conclusions and then immediately
contradict each other on such level. One team says "we are certain, reality
doesn't exists", the other says "nope, it does exists". Either the articles
interpreting the teams' results are exaggerating the claims, or quantum
mechanics is mocking both teams making contradictory results possible.

